# my green terror is missing a pelvic fin



## amphilophuschris (Jun 20, 2012)

i went to the fish store today and bought a 2inch green terror it looked great. when i dropped it in my tank, i saw it was missing its left pelvic fin, not even a stubby. i googled it all evening and found nothing. some say it grows in, some say it doesn't. i don't want a maybe answer, i want a yes or no. i lost the receipt to add to my depression. please help. should i toss it in the piranha tank?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

It depends...if it was ripped off but some was left it could possibly regrow. If it was ripped off in its entirety the likelihood is low...however it sounds like it is just a genetic mutation that caused it to be born without a fin. If that is the case yes it will not regrow the fin. However that is no reason to end a fish's life considering it can still grow to become a beautiful fish.


----------



## amphilophuschris (Jun 20, 2012)

it looks like there is still a slit where the fin used to be. i do huge water changes 80% every week. will i be rewarded with a fin, even if it takes months?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

doubt it boss, but the pet shop should remember you


----------



## amphilophuschris (Jun 20, 2012)

returning her for a him. they remember me im there all the time


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I would just keep him, but I have a soft spot for 'special' animals. I have a tail-less turtle who has a ton of personality. I also used to have a cat with 3 legs & he could do everything that a 4-legged cat could do. I understand though if you want a show type tank with perfect specimens. Somebody else might buy that GT from the pet store because they appreciate his uniqueness


----------



## amphilophuschris (Jun 20, 2012)

problem solved. got another one. she was a female anyway and i wanted a male. for some reason, it won't let me delete this thread.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> I would just keep him, but I have a soft spot for 'special' animals. I have a tail-less turtle who has a ton of personality. I also used to have a cat with 3 legs & he could do everything that a 4-legged cat could do. I understand though if you want a show type tank with perfect specimens. Somebody else might buy that GT from the pet store because they appreciate his uniqueness


I've got a dog that's inbred, didn't realize it at the time, paid the money up, well over a grand for a pure bred, up front and was basically told a month later that he might have "health issues" due to the pack being "all related"... He's got tons of personality, but is retarded as all hell. He'll bark at me if I wear a hat because he thinks I'm someone else. On the plus side, he's the only dog I've ever owned that can smile and show his teeth like a grin when he's happy. Went on youtube, apparently that's not completely unique I've just never seen anything like that in my life.

Not always a bad thing to be special.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Thats good stuff ,


amphilophuschris said:


> problem solved. got another one. she was a female anyway and i wanted a male. for some reason, it won't let me delete this thread.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

effox said:


> I've got a dog that's inbred, didn't realize it at the time, paid the money up, well over a grand for a pure bred, up front and was basically told a month later that he might have "health issues" due to the pack being "all related"... He's got tons of personality, but is retarded as all hell. He'll bark at me if I wear a hat because he thinks I'm someone else. On the plus side, he's the only dog I've ever owned that can smile and show his teeth like a grin when he's happy. Went on youtube, apparently that's not completely unique I've just never seen anything like that in my life.
> 
> Not always a bad thing to be special.


That's funny, my old springer, my brothers pitty, and my parents old inbred lab all used to do this too...

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

mother in laws dog also hate people with hats, I as a permanent hat wearer have almost been attacked because i forget, and the funny thing is "brody" is a stuid slobery pillow most of the time but you put a hat on and its game time lol...


----------



## amphilophuschris (Jun 20, 2012)

k i need to delete this but i can't. you're all guilt tripping me for not believing in purity. besides, my piranhas gotta eat too right, it's natural. geez. i have no regrets returning that mutated thing for another.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I for one, and I'm not speaking for all, but could very well be: Don't feel guilty. You expected something in a certain health, and it wasn't. Simple as that!

I'd be pee'd off, to be blunt, if I were in your situation. You couldn't believe how un-humane I was to the person who sold me my inbred buddy "Cruizer", when she told me that after the fact on the phone, I was screaming like a lunatic at her...

It's much more polite, (unlike what I did originally), to post your experience in an intelligent manner, like you did, to others.

What I'm getting at is, nobody is trying to make you feel bad, and don't feel bad.


----------



## amphilophuschris (Jun 20, 2012)

thank you sir. i have a thing called obsessive compulsive disorder. i am VERY particular about my tanks and fish. and i was born in europe, brought up learning that if something isn't pure it isn't anything. like a hitler mindset. come see my tanks and fish and you will see. for sure any green terror with a missing pelvic fin will be a beautiful fish, but cichlids are known for those fins, and flaring them out, and i'd always have to see it.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Understandable. There's more than one person on here with O.C.D. by the way. I'll admit I have my own disorders!!!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i think i have M.T.S.-O.C.D-ADHD LOL


MAYBE ? lol whatever im using it , I have needed an excuse for a while and that almost sounds medical enough to confuse most people


----------

